# What is it about music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've noticed over the years that no matter whats going on in my life that music always seems to be the one thing that can cheer me up when nothing else can. It doesn't always have to be a familiar tune either, just something that catches my interest at the right time. I've often wondered why? The only thing that comes close is when there is a clear night, and no moon out. I guess my question is why does it affect me so much when not much else does? Does it affect you in the same way?


----------

